# Tamron Issues Firmware Update for 18-200mm F/3.5-6.3 Di III VC



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 17, 2017)

```
<p><em>Thank you for using Tamron products.</em></p>
<p>We wish to notify you that we will perform updating of the firmware for our 18-200mm F/3.5-6.3 Di III VC (Model B011) for Canon.</p>
<p><b>Affected models</b>

18-200mm F/3.5-6.3 Di III VC (Model B011) for Canon</p>
<p><b>Serial number</b>

Firmware update will not be required for the serial numbers stated in the following <a href="http://www.tamron.co.jp/en/news/release_2017/0117/index.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">linked page</a>.</p>
<p><b>The improvements expected as a result</b>

When used in combination with the Canon EOS M5, behavior, where power is turned off or is not turned on, making it impossible to use the camera when attaching the lens, has been improved.</p>
<p><b>How to update the firmware</b>

For those who require firmware update service, please contact your <a href="http://www.tamron.com/en/#distributors" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">local Tamron distributor</a> for more details.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## bsbeamer (Jan 17, 2017)

I had to get a Tamron 70-200 updated a few months ago. Basically plan on about $35-40 to ship to them with insurance and about a week before you get the lens back. You can pay $5 or so for them to require signature on return delivery and that did expedite shipping I believe.

Issues like this (and lack of in-camera lens corrections, especially for video) really make me think twice about third party lenses. It's great they support and offer a firmware update, but they need to figure out a way for people to do this at home with a dock, or have an upgrade plan to make existing lenses compatible with their dock. They do offer the "TAP-in" console dock, but lens compatibility is extremely limited. Other manufacturers are now offering (or considering) USB direct on lenses.


----------

